# Well, found out what the problem is......



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Or at least part of it. Pulled the upper timing cover today, only to find the belt intact..... Ok, so maybe I was wrong, is what I was thinking. So I crank the engine while watching the belt (very hard to do), only to see it not budge at all. Uh-oh. Pulled the driver side cam gear to loosen up the belt, rotated the belt around, sure enough the crank side was devoid of any and all teeth.....
So what caused that? I could rotate the driver side cam just fine, but when I went to rotate the passenger side cam, it wouldn't move. Not one inch. Not sure what the problem is there, haven't pulled the valve cover yet. I'm figuring on a new head, and if I get that far with it, I'm just gonna do another engine. Preferably a brand new one. Or a nice W series used one. Time to upgrade.... Guess I won't be doing that LSD til next year at the earliest.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

It is just asking for more power.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> It is just asking for more power.


Heck of a way to do it...... Maybe I'll name it _Christine_.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> Heck of a way to do it...... Maybe I'll name it _Christine_.


LOL...thats funny cuz I was watching that movie last night and I thought of the Z I just bought.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

andre said:


> LOL...thats funny cuz I was watching that movie last night and I thought of the Z I just bought.


If you start sacrificing people to it to get it to run, then you know you've gone too far......


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

not gonna go THAT far....but my mom didn't want me to buy it, my neighbors tease me about it, and I love the car but its being a PITA right now. I wish it would just fix itself like in the movie.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

might as well go for that new engine...or maybe a used one with a warranty. if you sell the car, you are gonna be sad and regret it. might as well build it for pretty serious drag too.


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> Pulled the driver side cam gear to loosen up the belt, rotated the belt around, sure enough the crank side was devoid of any and all teeth.....


Been there... Except it was the belt in my Audi. That $3k woulda done nice things for my Z


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> If you start sacrificing people to it to get it to run, then you know you've gone too far......


There is quite a black market for organs. Hell their sacrafice would make you a rich man with alot of money for your Z31.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

NickZac said:


> might as well go for that new engine...or maybe a used one with a warranty. if you sell the car, you are gonna be sad and regret it. might as well build it for pretty serious drag too.


Yeah, for sure. I'll just start with another engine and work my way up. I've got a line on a running VG30 for $300, it's out of that Z with the blown turbo I looked at the other day. I'd rather have a W-series, but I'm sure I can find one later. Don't worry, wasn't planning on selling it. I was at first, but I like that car too much, and have way too much time invested in it, to let someone steal it from me now.


----------

